# Brazilian NT



## AranhaHunter (Nov 28, 2003)

I wanna discuss with my fellow brazilians the future of the National Team for the World Championship 2006 and Olympics 2008. I don't think our best players should play in the South America tournaments. Like our soccer players, they deserve a break in these lesser tournaments.
Tell me what your 12 would be for the years ahead.
Mine are:

C: Baby, Murilo
PF: Nene, Anderson, Tiago
SF: Guilherme, Marquinho
SG: Alex, Renato
PG: Leandrinho, Marcelinho (Espanha), Marcelinho(Paulistano)

I know that this is not a perfect team, but that's what I'd think would be the team in the future. Also, gotta wait to see how those players pan out. I haven't seen a lot of them, and I really don't like Marcelinho from Espanha. IMO he sucks. Also, we gotta see if Cleiton Sebastiao is the real deal or not. One thing though. The team is very young.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

I think that 10 of the 12 players that you listed will be part of our team for the next 10 years. I dont like Renato. And Marcelinho is already 29 years old.

my start line-up would be a little diferent

C- Nene/Baby/Murilo
PF - Anderson/Tiago
SF - Guilherme/Marquinhos
SG - Leandrinho/Alex/Marcelinho
PG - Marcelinho Huertas/ ?

Most of our players can play more than one position: Leandrinho 1 and 2, Varejao 3 and 4, Nene 4 and 5... Alex 2 and 3...

I would call a guard for the last spot. I dont know which one, but I like Manteguinha or even Valtinho. How old is he, 28? He will be in shape for 2006 and maybe 2008.

This team is deep. Can you imagine a frontcourt of Araujo, Nene and Varejao?


----------



## AranhaHunter (Nov 28, 2003)

I also don't like Renato or Marcelinho(Espanha). But I have to go with what we have

You are right that most players can play at least 2 positions. Right now we are #10 at fiba.com. We might go down after the olympics, but with a good performance at the 2006 World Championships, we might come back to the top 10. BTW, it's not during the same time as the World Cup right?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

[Here is my roster]

I selected only 10 players, I am sure that by 2006/2008 another 2 players that we still don't know could appear as surprises, or maybe we should pick more experienced guys.

As you said Aranha, this team is very young and that could cause some problems, IMO we didn't get a spot at the Olympics due to lack of experience, talent we have. I am not sure if 2 years down the road should be good enough for this core.

Other problem could be that with all the players heading to the NBA, I have a feeling that we won't be able to get all of them together, the franchises put a lot of pressure in their players to not play international tournaments.


----------



## AranhaHunter (Nov 28, 2003)

One thing that discourages me, if you guys read uol.com.br, you see they did a special on it.
Of the things covered, it said some owners are against NBA players competing internationally. Supposedly Mark Cuban forced Nash to choose between 2002 World Cup or Pre Olympics. Gasol is not playing after the olympics for Spain anymore, again supposedly. Divac is not playing ( excusable because he is old ).
Nene and Alex already said no competition for 2004; which is fine by me. I think they need their rest too; and should only play in the Olympics and World Cup. The soccer players do it all the time. I think if it was up to the players they'd defend Brazil in those 2 important competitions, but Ijust don't want the owners forcing the players to not participate, like Mark Cuban.


----------

